# Look what I got....



## Marcel (Dec 21, 2016)

This

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2016)

That should look good when it's built !¬


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 21, 2016)

Agreed. And the build starts when?


----------



## Marcel (Dec 21, 2016)

As soon as Christmas is over I think. Have to buy some paint first.


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 21, 2016)

Cool


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 21, 2016)

Sweet! Great looking model!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2016)

What!?
It's not even in 1/48, like Trumpeter's new Type VIIC!  
Looking forward to see it getting built!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 21, 2016)

I think I have that kit! If you need spare parts let me know!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 21, 2016)

Nice score, Marcel!



Marcel said:


> As soon as Christmas is over I think. Have to buy some paint first.


You know, if you build it submerged, you wouldn't need to paint it


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 21, 2016)

Is there room in your bathtub?


----------



## Marcel (Dec 22, 2016)

Crimea_River said:


> Is there room in your bathtub?


Well, room enough, but it doesn't float as a idiot made big holes in the side of the model


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 22, 2016)

Isn't that big hole where the screen door goes?


----------



## Marcel (Dec 22, 2016)

So the model has a part of the hull missing so to expose the interior.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 22, 2016)

Rip it open and show us...please


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 22, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Rip it open and show us...please



Jim......you'll have nothing left for Xmas.....rip it open Marcel


----------



## Marcel (Dec 22, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Jim......you'll have nothing left for Xmas.....rip it open Marcel


As you can see, the port side is open.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 22, 2016)

Well, at least that will greatly improve the chances of it doing what it was designed to do - sink !


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 22, 2016)

Saves the allies some depth charges too


----------



## Gunsights (Dec 22, 2016)

That's going to display nicely.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2016)

Cool Kit Marcel.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 29, 2017)

Started building. It's the most extensive kit I have started sofar. (as you know I'm not a regular builder). Sofar I have made the dive ruders (which are movable) and the support has had its first layer of paint ( I use brushes). Not much to look at, yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 30, 2017)

Good start Marcel.
Ships are not really my 'thing', but I quite fancy a U-Boat model - if I had somewhere to put it !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 30, 2017)

Looking good so far


----------



## Robert Porter (Jan 30, 2017)

Oh! I have drooled, er, looked at the kit for months at my LHS. Will be eagerly following this build!


----------



## Robert Porter (Jan 30, 2017)

I have a co-worker friend that was an Exec on a Los Angeles Class 688 Attack boat. To this day he walks with a slight stoop! As he used to say submerging is all too easy, the pain is making sure you can get back to the surface!


----------



## Marcel (Jan 30, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Oh! I have drooled, er, looked at the kit for months at my LHS. Will be eagerly following this build!


It's pretty big, almost half a meter. I'm also curious as how it will turn out. I'm not a real modeller, you know. I average at one model a year. With all the small bits and pieces ( I looked with horror at the decal sheet) I guess this will take a while.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 30, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Good start Marcel.
> Ships are not really my 'thing', but I quite fancy a U-Boat model - * if I had somewhere to put it *!


Perhaps the bathtub?


----------



## Robert Porter (Jan 30, 2017)

Marcel said:


> It's pretty big, almost half a meter. I'm also curious as how it will turn out. I'm not a real modeller, you know. I average at one model a year. With all the small bits and pieces ( I looked with horror at the decal sheet) I guess this will take a while.


Decals are indeed the bane of model makers! Fussy things!


----------



## rochie (Jan 31, 2017)

Marcel said:


> It's pretty big, almost half a meter. I'm also curious as how it will turn out. I'm not a real modeller, you know. I average at one model a year. With all the small bits and pieces ( I looked with horror at the decal sheet) I guess this will take a while.


Can't see any gaps to slot the wings into 

I like it Marcel


----------



## Marcel (Jan 31, 2017)

rochie said:


> Can't see any gaps to slot the wings into
> 
> I like it Marcel


There are tiny wings at about 1/4 from the front. For whatever reason, the description calls them dive ruders. So I guess it's actually a dive-bomber. Maybe that is also why it is in a pusher configuration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Dec 25, 2019)

After 2 years I finally started building on this again. It's been lying dormant for almost 2 years. I think I got a little scared by this and I also think it's way above my level as a builder. We'll see where it ends. I might go on, or have another lull of 2 years after this out maybe I'll throw it in the bin, I don't know. Anyway today I spent an hour or two cleaning, glueing and painting and got this far.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 25, 2019)

Well its a restart. Dont bin it. Perhaps a fellow here will foster this little puppie for you and give it a warm and welcome home


----------



## Airframes (Dec 25, 2019)

It's looking good Marcel - keep at it.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 25, 2019)

Nice I like the interior visible unlike a lot of aircraft where a detailed interior vanishes when the fuselage gets glued together

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2019)

Good work so far Marcel!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2019)




----------

